# [OFF] Un virus sur le forum? ^^

## El_Goretto

"Omagad", des avatars sont attaqués par le vilain toshop-32.B!

Une saleté ramassée en fréquentant les chans mal famés comme l'IRC gentoofr?  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> "Omagad", des avatars sont attaqués par le vilain toshop-32.B!
> 
> Une saleté ramassée en fréquentant les chans mal famés comme l'IRC gentoofr? 

 

edit : hein ? quoi ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## DuF

Je ne comprends rien, suis-je seul au monde ?

----------

## Temet

Bah t'as pas remarqué quelques avatars à la couleur étrange? ^^

----------

## boozo

edit :

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah t'as pas remarqué quelques avatars à la couleur étrange? ^^

 

/me vois pas du tout de quoi tu parles... toujours été comme çà   :Shocked: 

----------

## ticapix

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah t'as pas remarqué quelques avatars à la couleur étrange? ^^

 

non, moi c'est ma couleur normale là.

----------

## DuF

Ah ok, beh désolé j'ai une vie sociale mon avatar ne sera pas "inverted"  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

C'est quoi cette affaire?

----------

## boozo

sais pas... c'est louche

----------

## davidou2a

hum inversions de couleurs ou effet genre negatif... etrange en effet

----------

## CryoGen

C'est la semaine des avatars aux couleurs inversées  :Wink:  bientôt fini...

----------

## Laifen

/me a rien remarqué de bizarre   :Shocked: 

----------

## geekounet

Je comprends pas du tout de quoi vous parlez ...   :Shocked: 

----------

## boozo

Vous êtez tous devenus parano ? 'Ils' nous cacheraient qqch  ?   :Shocked: 

/me comprend rien   :Shocked: 

----------

## netfab

Encore un coup du gang des barbus. Nous ne voyons pas d'autre explication  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

/me est toujours en dehors des coups fumeux...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## _Seth_

C'est bien la preuve que linux, c'est pas si terrible que ça, même les avatars sont sans dessus-dessous (des couleurs)

PS: une petite citation pour la route

 *Quote:*   

> O..D...I...L... mais qu'est ce que le tueur a bien pu vouloir dire ? Le Lido peut être ?

 

----------

## Temet

Ah, ça va couper!

----------

## blasserre

oh bah non, pas tout de suite... je viens d'arriver   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## man in the hill

Y a qu'un gentooiste pour avoir  une idée aussi tordu ! J'en profite avant que le décalage horaire me mette has-been ...

----------

## blasserre

@man in the hill: à voir ton avatar on a quand même envie que ça finisse vite...

----------

## El_Goretto

Attention, l'abus de ldflags peut nuire gravement à la sante    :Very Happy: 

----------

## anigel

Je comprenais rien hier... Je comprends toujours rien aujourd'hui. Il est temps que j'aille me coucher je crois  :Laughing:  !

----------

## kernelsensei

moi je ne comprends toujours pas ce qu'il se passe...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Roo les vieux barbus qui suivent la mode, un le fait et les moutons suivent, tiens ça me rapelle un thread parlant de Vista    :Wink: 

Franchement vous me décevez là les gars   :Laughing: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

La prochaine étape, c'est tout le forum en négatif ?   :Laughing: 

Sinon +1 avec -KuRGaN- , sérieux arrêtez, vous floodez le forum    :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## anigel

... et puis pas un pour expliquer hein !

----------

## kopp

Hého le modo, tu sais pas lire ? c'est dans la signature à geekounet ! 

Bon je sais que tu fais semblant hein mais bon, espèce de grand enfant va !

----------

## boozo

A bien y regarder... c'est vrai que l'avatar d'ani a de drôles de couleurs... j'avais jamais remarqué   :Shocked: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> A bien y regarder... c'est vrai que l'avatar d'ani a de drôles de couleurs... j'avais jamais remarqué 

 Ah oui anigel, t'as fait quoi à ton avatar ? Il est plus comme avant   :Confused: 

----------

## Enlight

Mais.... qu'est ce qui m'arrives???

----------

## blasserre

je déclare l'upside-down-week ouverte !

----------

## boozo

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Mais.... qu'est ce qui m'arrives???

 

j'allais le dire tiens   :Shocked: 

----------

## anigel

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Hého le modo, tu sais pas lire ?

 

Si si, mais c'est récent  :Wink: . Blague à part, j'avais pas fait gaffe.

Pour le reste, non, je n'ai rien fait à mon avatar. Vous lui trouvez quoi de changé ?

----------

## kopp

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Pour le reste, non, je n'ai rien fait à mon avatar. Vous lui trouvez quoi de changé ?

 

Je crois que c'est de l'humour douteux en fait...

----------

## kaworu

hum... y a des trucs étranges ici ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Temet

Je me sens mal là d'un coup :x

----------

## boozo

*un vrai dialogue de sourds...* ch'ais pas... il me semble comme qui dirait : "renversé"   :Razz: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Quote:*   

> *un vrai dialogue de sourds...* ch'ais pas... il me semble comme qui dirait : "renversé" 

 J'hésite...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

j'ai la nausée

----------

## anigel

 *boozo wrote:*   

> il me semble comme qui dirait : "renversé"  

 

"Tourné" conviendrait mieux, non ? Un léger strabisme peut-être...

----------

## E11

Il n'y a vraiment plus aucune tenue sur ce forum  :Razz: 

C'est un scandale !   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

"Il se passe des choses étranges en cette demeure..."  :Shocked: 

moi je dis : "y bluffe" !

----------

## CryoGen

 :Question: 

...énruoter tuot snes em eJ

----------

## Temet

T'as fait un script pour ça Cryogen?  :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

hihi c'est le monde a l'envers  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Qu'est ce que c'est cette histoire encore?! Je sais pas vous mais moi je crois bien avoir été victime du virus gimp-180° (connait pas le virus toshop, c'est quoi?)

Tout ça fait de moi une "gffv" (gentoo-forum-fashion-victim)   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Je m'absente quelques semaines et le forum est sans dessus-dessous...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _droop_

moi aussi, je peux inverser mon avatar   :Wink: 

----------

## lesourbe

>mythonage check : success !

>This thread is a dope.

Mythos !

----------

## geekounet

Mais ... mais ... que se passe-t-il ???   :Shocked: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *Temet wrote:*   

> T'as fait un script pour ça Cryogen? 

 

Non ^_^" 

Et puis tu as déjà essayé de scripter la tête en bas ?

----------

## kaworu

 *Temet wrote:*   

> T'as fait un script pour ça Cryogen? 

 

)sengil srueisulp sa't is cat issua a y( ! ne-zegnam ,nob tse'c ver

----------

## ghoti

 *kaworu wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   T'as fait un script pour ça Cryogen?  
> 
> )sengil srueisulp sa't is cat issua a y( ! ne-zegnam ,nob tse'c ver

 

); !serètcarac sel sap siam sengil sel esrevni cat

----------

## geekounet

); xoferiF ed yeK teeL noisnetxe'l esilitu'j ioM

----------

## d2_racing

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> ); xoferiF ed yeK teeL noisnetxe'l esilitu'j ioM

 

Traduction s.v.p... Je parle Français,Anglais et Espagnol mais pas le russe...pas encore en tout cas:)

----------

## Trevoke

Geekounet, l'est ou l'original de ton avatar? C'est, euh, de l'art ! Et j'aimerais, euh, admirer!

Ceci dit, j'ai jamais suivi les modes et je vais pas commencer. Amusez-vous bien.   :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ceci dit, j'ai jamais suivi les modes et je vais pas commencer. Amusez-vous bien.  

 

Toutes façons, ton avatar est déjà en négatif et à l'envers, non ?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Exactement  :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

Et voilà ! Je change d'avatar, et pourtant personne ne remarque rien !

----------

## ghoti

Y a une mèche de cheveux en plus ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Geekounet, l'est ou l'original de ton avatar? C'est, euh, de l'art ! Et j'aimerais, euh, admirer!

 

Heu, je l'avais trouvé vite fait lors d'une recherche sur Google Image, et je pense pas être tombé sur l'original non plus. Ce n'est que le cover du premier GITS avec un fond modifié  :Smile:  Je crois que celui que l'image que j'avais trouvé était celle là, mais j'aimerai bien la trouver en plus grand :/

----------

## Temet

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   ); xoferiF ed yeK teeL noisnetxe'l esilitu'j ioM 
> 
> Traduction s.v.p... Je parle Français,Anglais et Espagnol mais pas le russe...pas encore en tout cas:)

 

```
temet@gentoo ~ $ echo "); xoferiF ed yeK teeL noisnetxe'l esilitu'j ioM" | rev

Moi j'utilise l'extension Leet Key de Firefox ;)
```

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## d2_racing

Merci   :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

anigel : mais si, je l'ai remarqué ton changement, seulement j'ai cru que tu étais retourné à l'original et que j'avais rien compris au début... bref, gros quiproquo

----------

## blasserre

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ceci dit, j'ai jamais suivi les modes et je vais pas commencer. Amusez-vous bien.  

 

toi t'as peur de passer la soirée à ramasser des petits caillous

----------

## Trevoke

Qu'est-ce qu'il me veut, le Windowsien de service, la?

(euh, j'ai rien pige a ton message, Blasserre.. Rappelle-toi je cause plus la France)

----------

## kopp

Trevoke : je pense qu'il fait référence à ton jeu de go. Si tu le retournes, les pièces vont tomber et il faudra les ramasser.

Sinon, je ne vois pas.

----------

## Enlight

Bon en tant que seul memebre du forum ayant atteint l'illumination, je vais lever le voile sur ce grand mistère qui fait couler tant de salive, euh... encre? ... bref

Il ne s'agit ni plus ni moins que du nouveaux tutoriel gimp pas à pas pour les nuls.

----------

## kernelsensei

The Gimp... c'est pour les faibles ça ! ImageMagick, ça c'est pour les vrais hommes !!

----------

## Tuxicomane

Ah bah oui, mais ce tutoriel est terrible, il apprend aussi à se servir de imagemagick !   :Laughing: 

ben c'est vrai quoi, pourquoi lancer the gimp pour ça :p 

Edit : raah, grillé par le modo eh  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Un tuto? Ou ca un tuto?

Et Blasserre, c'est recherche ta blague..  :Smile: 

----------

## Enlight

bah imagemagick c'est pour les chochottes, faisons le avec imlib2 alors!

----------

## blasserre

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Qu'est-ce qu'il me veut, le Windowsien de service, la?
> 
> (euh, j'ai rien pige a ton message, Blasserre.. Rappelle-toi je cause plus la France)

 

méheuu je suis pas sous windows.... et puis la blague même kopp a compris alors....

----------

## anigel

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Y a une mèche de cheveux en plus ?  

 

Non... Hier il te regardait en biais, vers la gauche. Aujourd'hui il te regarde toujours de biais, mais vers la droite... On s'éclate comme on peut hein  :Laughing:  !

----------

## geekounet

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*   Y a une mèche de cheveux en plus ?   
> 
> Non... Hier il te regardait en biais, vers la gauche. Aujourd'hui il te regarde toujours de biais, mais vers la droite... On s'éclate comme on peut hein  !

 

Je n'avais même pas remarqué   :Shocked: 

----------

## guilc

Hé bé, c'est quoi ce vent de folie ?  :Laughing: 

Papy fait de la résistance, vous me verrez pas changer d'avatar, NA   :Cool: 

/me soutient Trevoke

----------

## Temet

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Bon en tant que seul memebre du forum ayant atteint l'illumination, je vais lever le voile sur ce grand mistère qui fait couler tant de salive, euh... encre? ... bref
> 
> Il ne s'agit ni plus ni moins que du nouveaux tutoriel gimp pas à pas pour les nuls.

 

Perso, j'ai fait : clic droit > actions > transformer l'image > retourner verticalement  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Mais euh il est ou ce tuto  :Sad: 

[edit : Quel vent de folie? Mais voyons!

Et tu chantes chantes chantes ce refrain qui te plait

Et tu tapes tapes tapes c'est ta façon d'aimer

Ce rythme qui t'entraîne jusqu'au bout de la nuit

Réveille en toi le tourbillon d'un vent de folie!  ]

----------

## boozo

(siffle)! Tu fais 'achement plus sexy comme çà tu sais Magic  :Mr. Green: 

btw: ne ferait aucun commentaire sur les références de musicales du sieur Trevoke mais n'en pense pas moins   :Razz: 

----------

## Trevoke

D'abord cette chanson me rappelle ma zenfance, et ensuite prout, d'abord.

----------

## julroy67

Hein ? J'ai rien compris ? Docteur je suis normal ?   :Shocked: 

C'est quoi ce topic, pas bien le flood   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## titoucha

Rassure toi tu n'es pas le seul à pas trop comprendre ce qui se passe.   :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Hé bé, c'est quoi ce vent de folie ? 
> 
> Papy fait de la résistance, vous me verrez pas changer d'avatar, NA  
> 
> /me soutient Trevoke

 

Wéééé, allez tous avec moi les résistants porteurs d'avatars non contaminés: 

"Je vous emm.... et je rentre à ma mai-sooonnnn..."  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Rassure toi tu n'es pas le seul à pas trop comprendre ce qui se passe.  

 

Ben moi aussi, mon chat est de travers ...  :Wink: 

----------

## julroy67

Moi je crois que l'utiliation d'une Gentoo peut nuire gravement à la santé (mentale ?) de certains.  :Laughing: 

PS : Non, pas taper ...

----------

## Tuxicomane

À voir ta signature, les plus atteints ne sont pas ceux qu'on croit !   :Twisted Evil: 

Join uus now, and shaaaare the Softwaaare

You'll be freee hackeeers, you'll beee freeee !

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## titoucha

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Rassure toi tu n'es pas le seul à pas trop comprendre ce qui se passe.   
> 
> Ben moi aussi, mon chat est de travers ... 

 

Tu n'aurais pas osé me le piquer   :Shocked: 

----------

## ghoti

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Tu n'aurais pas osé me le piquer  

 

Moi ? Noooooon !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

Eh les enfants, c'est le tutorial de yuk dont vous parlez?

Il est ou?

----------

## titoucha

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Tu n'aurais pas osé me le piquer   
> 
> Moi ? Noooooon ! 

 

Ha bon je suis rassuré alors   :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

Houla, ça poscount++ à mort ici !! Pas de raison que je n'en profite pas !

Enfin vu l'état de mon avatar, je ne sais pas s'il supportera un traitement de choc, même avec son facteur autoguérisseur ... donc je le laisse tel quel na !  :Mr. Green: 

Enjoy !

----------

